# DoAll Band Saw - $775 (Rough and Ready, CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 9, 2020)

I wish I had the room, this is a smokin' deal!









						Band Saw - tools - by owner - sale
					

DoAll band saw. Rock solid, made in USA and in very good condition, Spare blades, blower works to...



					goldcountry.craigslist.org


----------



## Aukai (May 9, 2020)

I'd get it if my feet didn't have to get wet.


----------



## Buffalo21 (May 9, 2020)

We could strap it to a couple of inner-tubes and shove it toward Hawaii, you could pick it up, when it washes ashore.


----------



## Martin W (May 9, 2020)

I agree, Smokin deal.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Dhal22 (May 9, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> We could strap it to a couple of inner-tubes and shove it toward Hawaii, you could pick it up, when it washes ashore.




Maybe add a sail?


----------



## Aukai (May 9, 2020)

Now that right there is progressive thinking


----------



## Dhal22 (May 9, 2020)

Buffalo21 said:


> We could strap it to a couple of inner-tubes and shove it toward Hawaii, you could pick it up, when it washes ashore.




His lift or engine hoist will need beach tires.


----------



## stuarth44 (May 10, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> I wish I had the room, this is a smokin' deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, when i had my business i had a WADKIN  800 kgs cast 29 inch throat, sometimes it ran all day cutting alu plate now i have the RAPID, Italian paid 1500 like new as it was in a school woodwork shop, it is wound star delta so you start in two stages, a very accurate setup


----------



## Aukai (May 10, 2020)

I am actually corresponding with the owner, now to see how much the shipping is going to be. My other problem is going to be powering it converting my single phase. This set up will be a step up from my SWAG table, and the Milwaukee portable band saw. I have to research power, I have seen it discussed here a lot, but never thought I was going to need it. What would be the best approach? We'll see how this works out.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 10, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I am actually corresponding with the owner, now to see how much the shipping is going to be. My other problem is going to be powering it converting my single phase. This set up will be a step up from my SWAG table, and the Milwaukee portable band saw. I have to research power, I have seen it discussed here a lot, but never thought I was going to need it. What would be the best approach? We'll see how this works out.



That's quite an undertaking! Hope it works out.

As for power, the cheapest approach (and the one I'm using) is the SPC (static phase converter). The available hp is decreased by about 1/3. They can be used with an appropriately sized 3 phase motor to build a rotary phase converter. 


			WNY Supply Online store for static phase converters
		


VFDs (variable frequency drives) have become very popular and give some very attractive options. They are not plug-n-play. You must have one for each 3 phase machine.

RPCs (rotary phase converters) are the traditional approach. I have a 7.5 hp rpc that I used for a while. I hated the continuous whine (even with it in the next room). When my wife started to complain about the electric bill I decommissioned it and reconnected the SPC.


----------



## Janderso (May 10, 2020)

Come on you guys, this is a good saw.
Somebody step up. I don't have the room.


----------



## Aukai (May 10, 2020)

I am, I hope....


----------

